# Wanting a pistol dipped



## mikes3028 (Apr 26, 2016)

What are the pros and cons on getting a firearm dipped?  Who would ya'll recommend for me on getting a pistol dipped around the Warner Robins / Perry area? Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 27, 2016)

Pros:
You can have any pattern available for cheap.

Cons:
Hydro-dipping is a precise art and things can go wrong.
The film applied is pretty thick and can cause tolerance problems.
The finish will still wear off, quicker than epoxy paint.
Many hydro-dippers refinish the firearm with a clear coat epoxy to prevent the above... this makes the finish even thicker.

The only thing I recommend to get hydro-dipped is a polymer stock because they are easy to remove, easy to clean, have few tolerances, and the dipping is relatively easy to remove when it starts to chip or crack. If you want the metal dipped I strongly recommend you save your money and have it professionally painted with DuraCoat or Cerakote.


----------



## mikes3028 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I used the wrong term. I meant duracoat. Again thanks for setting me straight. Now any recommendations around W.R. / Perry area?


----------



## TEAMSWAMP (Jul 26, 2016)

i had my rifle duracoated at oakridge custom finishing in w.r. 2 years ago, very happy with the result


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 27, 2016)

He is in Richmond Hill(near Savannah, you'd have to ship) but Willie Puskas with Puskas Firearms Innovations does a great job with Cerakote. He has done a few weapons for me and my buddies, as well as a yeti cup for my wife! Highly recommended if you don't find someone in your neck of the woods.


----------

